# Virgin TiVo as basic satellite reciever



## goldenkittycat_oldintonew

Okso my first time here and first time to do anything with a Tivo box

So my Grandad moved house from stafford to stone - Virgin came yesterday and setup his VirginMedia and they upgraded his router and Tivo (He has had a new Tivo V6) - Virgin didn't want the old Tivo and Router so he gave them to me - where I live we don't have Virgin cabling - everyone uses sky or satellite so I setup the Superhub2AC (Old Router) as a WiFi repeater and works damn well! so now I waswondering if there was some sort of hack or converter box to make the SMT-C7100 Tivo box pick up channels from our Satellite dish - not bothered about Virgin or Sky paid channels just like BBC1 and ITV etc.


----------



## goldenkittycat_oldintonew

Bump - Havent been replied to and in deperat need of help!!!!!


----------



## OzSat

Sorry for delay - there is nothing you can do with the old VirginMedia TiVo box to record from anything at all once they have deactivated it.


----------



## goldenkittycat_oldintonew

Ah ok... Is there any Tivo I can use as a satellite reciever in the UK or connect to my sky box to work as a satellite reciever?


----------



## OzSat

The old Series 1 TiVo can connect to and record from a satellite receiver - but it can not be used as a satellite receiver.

The new VM TiVo will only work as a cable receiver on a VM network.


----------

